# VZW Problem With Wifi



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

OK my friend's girlfriend has the Verizon note 2. She has not rooted or modded it in any way she's not into that. She has been experiencing a problem. At my friends house she cannot connect to his WiFi. whenever she enters the password she gets a password is incorrect message we've tried it many times and its not a typo, were entering it right. I was wondering if anyone knew about this or knew how to fix it?

I should point out my friend has an extremely secure internet connection w Mac address filtering. Don't know if that matters
Thanks.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken the Mac address of the phone would have to be on the whitelist of allowed devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

shiznu said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Mac address of the phone would have to be on the whitelist of allowed devices.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it is. we double checked that first thing.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I dont think this should matter too much but is it a 2.4 or 5.0 network?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crolikman (Aug 24, 2012)

WiFi fix has been posted on XDA website. From Google Store you can obtain wifi keeper app. Had the same problem, the app resolved it.


----------

